# heenamanglani



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello Team, 

I am an Indian Passport holder and possess Work permit in South Africa, Can I apply for jobseeker visa in Pretoria - South Africa?

Regards


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the information for visa applications from the Pretoria Embassy/Consulate site: https://southafrica.diplo.de/sa-en/sa-consular/sa-visa1

Like many countries, it looks like Germany is now using an agency to process visa applications. Follow the links and the instructions from that page to see where you have to send your application.


----------



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> This is the information for visa applications from the Pretoria Embassy/Consulate site: https://southafrica.diplo.de/sa-en/sa-consular/sa-visa1
> 
> Like many countries, it looks like Germany is now using an agency to process visa applications. Follow the links and the instructions from that page to see where you have to send your application.


Hello Bevdeforges,

The information I am seeking is not available on SA website, but anyway thanks for the help.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

heenamanglani said:


> Hello Bevdeforges,
> 
> The information I am seeking is not available on SA website, but anyway thanks for the help.


Generally, you can apply from a country you hold citizenship of or have legal residence in.

This document is a bit older but I don't think rules about who can apply have changed since then:

https://southafrica.diplo.de/blob/4...7d1c1889cafd21f17/req-employmentvisa-data.pdf


----------



## heenamanglani (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks, everyone for replying to my thread, I know I can apply for JSV from SA.


----------

